# Are these pains normal????



## Mel

Hi Girls,

I just wondered if the very bad back pains are normal after EC, they are quite bad and paracetamol are not working one bit, im trying all different ways of getting comfy and i am trying to forget about them but they are getting quite severe, they sort of radiate from my ovaries.

Im quite nervous if anything is wrong as i want to have ET tomorrow and dont want them to cancel it 

Any advice would be appreciated!
Mel


----------



## LynnAsp

Hi Mel,

After my EC (which was incredably painful) I had loads of pains in may stomach and back and found it painful to walk, to the point were I felt butchered. I took Paracetamol but they made no difference, when I went back for ET I told them and they said it was normal, I had had a mock ET before which didn't hurt, but when they did the real thing, lets just say it wasn't pain free, but it doesn't help having to have a full bladder. Your ovaries are put through traumatic changes and after EC are not in good condition. 

Hope you pain eases soon. Mine did after 4-5 days, but I still had the same milder pains even when I went for preg test.

Good Luck


Lynn


----------



## Mummytoone

Hi Mel

I dont know if this helps but I think ovary pain come sometimes be mistaken for back pain.2 of my friends get each month at ovulation time really bad back ache but it deoesnt feel like it comes anywhere near from the ovarys.
Im not suprised your are sore they have been very busy this week.
Hope you feel better soon

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Flo

Mel
After each of my ECs I have felt pretty 'twingy' for several days afterwards and my ovaries hadn't worked anywhere near as hard as yours have! Feeling as though you have been kicked around a rugby pitch is not uncommon either.

Should wear off gradually 

Flo


----------



## Mel

Thanks girls,

You have made me feel better in that respect that i am normal (as far as niormal as i can be), i have spoken to the clinic and they said as long as i passing as much as i am drinking and have no nausea etc i should be ok, and as they say it all affects us differently, so i guess i will have to grin and bare it.

Mel

x x x


----------



## Jo

Hi Mel
After I had had EC my back really hurt, I walked as though , well.............you can guess what I was walking like  , every step I took killed me, just the vibration hurt, so I think you are completely normal  ..................or Mel, I was just thinking , it could be cos you were playing helicopters with your legs yesterday.........just a thought.

Love to you and take care
Jo
x x x


----------

